# ridgid 4510 vs. ts2410



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

home depot just got the ridgid 4510 in and seeing as i only bought my ts2410 a month ago i was thinking about swapping it in for the 4510. i like the fact that the on/off switch is better located and the riving knife is attached. plus it comes with a push stick. any reason i should keep my 2410 over the 4510. i did read one post that said the 4510 stand was smaller, dont know why they would do that but anyways im looking for feedback on this, thanks


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well i swapped it out. first, the 4510 has a much shorter cord, easier to wrap but shorter, 1 up for the 2410, the 4510 seems lighter, good for it, storage is better and easier, another plus for the 4510, the 4510 has the riving knife installed, although you can remove it, a plus for the 4510 again. the expandable will wiggle when not locked down, i dont remember the 2410 doing that so thats another plus for the 2410. so if you have a 2410 and cant exchange it i wouldnt worry about, or feel bad about it. there both good saws, there not great saws but good saws. now if i could figure out why they decided to store the rip fence on the 4510 upside down so it could get full of sawdust.


----------

